# Dwight Howard suspended for Rockets' 2015-16 season opener



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> HOUSTON -- Houston Rockets center Dwight Howard has been suspended for the 2015-16 season opener because he collected his fourth flagrant foul point during the 2015 postseason, the NBA announced Friday.
> 
> "Well, that means I have to play 81 games hard, not 82," said Howard.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/playoffs/201...spended-houston-rockets-2015-16-season-opener


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

They should make all suspensions due to technical fouls happen in the regular season instead of the post season.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

dumb. that wasn't a flagrant foul.


----------



## Wiz (Feb 1, 2015)

A whole game?! Wow what a punishment! 

/sarcasm


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

> "Well, that means I have to play 81 games hard, not 82," said Howard.


I'm taking the under on this


----------

